# Show off your tattoos! ^-^



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

*Hi!​​
I thought we could use a thread where everyone can show off their tattoos! Post pics and talk about when and why you got it if you would like! Please make sure the pictures don't violate forum rules though! ^.~

Here is my tattoo! I got it when I was 20 as a birthday present to myself. Stargazer lilies are my favorite flower, and they represent ambition. I wanted a permanent and beautiful reminder of my motivation and ambition to live a better life than my parents did! ^-^*




*So what about you guys? ^-^*​


----------



## Believe (Oct 15, 2016)

Aw that's really cute  I myself got my first tattoo last year just kindave on an impulse with a friend. I don't regret it at all tbh and although it's a bit basic and cliche I still love it! It's on my right forearm


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Believe said:


> Aw that's really cute  I myself got my first tattoo last year just kindave on an impulse with a friend. I don't regret it at all tbh and although it's a bit basic and cliche I still love it! It's on my right forearm
> 
> View attachment 185884



Thanks! ^-^ I like yours too! It might not be original, but if it is meaningful to you then that is what matters! ^-^


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

its not much but i really like it


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 15, 2016)

its not me but my sister recently got a giant flower she designed on her left(?) hand

im getting a star rod from kirby on my back in which i will probably regret when im older (hopefully not)


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> its not much but i really like it



Oh! I love it! Music is your life I guess? It's really cool! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> its not me but my sister recently got a giant flower she designed on her left(?) hand
> 
> im getting a star rod from kirby on my back in which i will probably regret when im older (hopefully not)



Oh that sounds cool! I'm not sure I know what that looks like, but I hope you won't regret it either! ^-^


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 15, 2016)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> its not me but my sister recently got a giant flower she designed on her left(?) hand
> 
> im getting a star rod from kirby on my back in which i will probably regret when im older (hopefully not)



If you're only 14, then I would recommend waiting until you can legally get your own tattoo. 
If not, please don't let a friend/someone inexperienced tattoo you! Then you will really regret it.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> If you're only 14, then I would recommend waiting until you can legally get your own tattoo.
> If not, please don't let a friend/someone inexperienced tattoo you! Then you will really regret it.



Oh! Poyonmatopoeia if you really are only 14 I suggest you wait SEVERAL more years before you get a tattoo! It is permanent, so you need to make sure you won't regret it! Also, please go to a licensed and experienced tattoo artist to make sure you get something high quality and don't risk infection!

Thanks Skyzeri! ^-^


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

When I look at all these I just think "ow"


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 15, 2016)

i'll probably never get a tattoo, but if i did i would want it to be the word hope somewhere (probably behind my neck or something idk) 

all the tats on this thread look great though!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Nanako said:


> When I look at all these I just think "ow"



Well I won't lie, it did hurt a lot. Mostly the outline and the last 10 seconds. All of the coloring in was fine. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> i'll probably never get a tattoo, but if i did i would want it to be the word hope somewhere (probably behind my neck or something idk)
> 
> all the tats on this thread look great though!



That would be cute! Good luck if you decide to get one someday, and thanks! ^-^


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't have any tattoos yet, but I've been researching for years and have narrowed it down to a few ideas.
An Animal Crossing tattoo would actually be awesome; like a little leaf behind my ear or something.
Here is the Instagram page of my dream artist! She does tiny circular, extremely detailed tattoos. She's all the way in Turkey though, so I'm out of luck in Florida lol.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> I don't have any tattoos yet, but I've been researching for years and have narrowed it down to a few ideas.
> An Animal Crossing tattoo would actually be awesome; like a little leaf behind my ear or something.
> Here is the Instagram page of my dream artist! She does tiny circular, extremely detailed tattoos. She's all the way in Turkey though, so I'm out of luck in Florida lol.



 OMG those are gorgeous!!! Her work is sooo detailed it doesn't even look real! Man people in Turkey are lucky to have her!

An Animal Crossing leaf behind your ear sounds super cute though! ^-^ Plus that is an area that is easy to hide if you need to! With my job I can't have visible tattoos so that drastically narrows my options! :C

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda want to get a triforce or the three spiritual stones from Legend of Zelda at some point! Ideally I would want the triforce, with the triforce of wisdom glowing, on the back of my hand, but that DEFINITELY won't work with my job! :C


----------



## Mints (Oct 15, 2016)

oh wow, these all look hella bomb! im thinking of getting a small one in the future. your tattoo especially, is really amazing )


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Mints said:


> oh wow, these all look hella bomb! im thinking of getting a small one in the future. your tattoo especially, is really amazing )



Oh thank you! ^///^ I had it designed especially for me by the tattoo artist! ^-^ I didn't want something everyone else had! What kind of tattoo are you think of getting in the future?


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

Ugh I don't have one, YET! I literally just got my septum pierced, so I'll probably get my first tattoo after I've had a job for a while, and some stable income. I really love everyone's tattoos here though! Especially yours, Worldsvamp! I totally get it, and I love what your tattoo represents. Music plays a huge role in my life as well, although I don't perform or even play an instrument, music just means a lot to me and makes me happy. I could never go without it


----------



## vel (Oct 15, 2016)

i'd really want a small tattoo somewhere. i'm thinking of something that symbolizes space, because space interests me so much, and i write most of my things based on the idea of space. my father has a tattoo over his entire shoulder of a phoenix, it's really cool.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Ugh I don't have one, YET! I literally just got my septum pierced, so I'll probably get my first tattoo after I've had a job for a while, and some stable income. I really love everyone's tattoos here though! Especially yours, Worldsvamp! I totally get it, and I love what your tattoo represents. Music plays a huge role in my life as well, although I don't perform or even play an instrument, music just means a lot to me and makes me happy. I could never go without it



Thanks, and that is totally fair! Tattoos are very expensive! Mine cost $250 with the tip. What are you thinking about getting? ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



vel said:


> i'd really want a small tattoo somewhere. i'm thinking of something that symbolizes space, because space interests me so much, and i write most of my things based on the idea of space. my father has a tattoo over his entire shoulder of a phoenix, it's really cool.



Oh very nice! I want a moon and stars tattoo, so I get it! That could be really cool! Your father's tattoo sounds cool too! My sister has a phoenix tattoo on her leg that is pretty sweet! ^-^


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Thanks, and that is totally fair! Tattoos are very expensive! Mine cost $250 with the tip. What are you thinking about getting? ^-^



I might actually get some of my own designs done. Because I love SOME my art that much lmao. It's like an extension of myself, and my art means the world to me, so why not keep it forever? By getting it tattooed of course! I haven't picked out which drawing though. I totally know tattoos are pricey though, but I think when it's something that you're probably going to have forever, the price can be worth it, as long as the artist does a decent job and you're happy with the end result.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I might actually get some of my own designs done. Because I love SOME my art that much lmao. It's like an extension of myself, and my art means the world to me, so why not keep it forever? By getting it tattooed of course! I haven't picked out which drawing though. I totally know tattoos are pricey though, but I think when it's something that you're probably going to have forever, the price can be worth it, as long as the artist does a decent job and you're happy with the end result.



That would be awesome! It would be such a meaningful tattoo if it is your own design! ^-^

Oh I know! I don't regret spending the money, and I would NEVER get a 'cheap' tattoo. Tattoos are permanent and I have seen enough 'cheap' tattoos to know you get what you pay for! ^-^ Mine would have been even more, but my brother-in-law was friends with a piercer at the studio so I got a deal and he got a BIG tip for amazing work! ^-^


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> That would be awesome! It would be such a meaningful tattoo if it is your own design! ^-^
> 
> Oh I know! I don't regret spending the money, and I would NEVER get a 'cheap' tattoo. Tattoos are permanent and I have seen enough 'cheap' tattoos to know you get what you pay for! ^-^ Mine would have been even more, but my brother-in-law was friends with a piercer at the studio so I got a deal and he got a BIG tip for amazing work! ^-^



Everything is always better when you have that person who knows a person lol!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Everything is always better when you have that person who knows a person lol!



Very true! It's not what you know it's WHO you know! I have moved 6 hours away from that tattoo shop, but I think I will still drive back out there to get mine touched up or get a 2nd! ^-^


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Very true! It's not what you know it's WHO you know! I have moved 6 hours away from that tattoo shop, but I think I will still drive back out there to get mine touched up or get a 2nd! ^-^



I'm sure it's worth it! It's not like you need a touch up all the time :v


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2016)

nice tattoos!

I plan on getting a few when im older


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2016)

I got my first tattoo 5 years ago today, I'll have to get some pictures up later when I get home, but I have six tattoos now. =] I get at least one a year, that's my "allowance" for myself. XD


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 16, 2016)

I have several...unfortunately can't post photos from photobucket  for some reason, but I have 2 flowers on my wrist with some writing underneath. Carpe diem on my back, stars on my left ribs, simba from the lion king (like how he gets drawn on that tree by the monkey) on my chest, nautical star on my left arm and Ad Astra Per Aspera on my right. The only one I want altering are the flowers as the colours aren't dark enough to cover the scarring a previous tattoo artist left


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> nice tattoos!
> 
> I plan on getting a few when im older



Thanks! Any particular design ideas you are thinking of for when you get one? ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got my first tattoo 5 years ago today, I'll have to get some pictures up later when I get home, but I have six tattoos now. =] I get at least one a year, that's my "allowance" for myself. XD



Awesome! I can't wait to see pics! ^-^ I want to get more, but there are other more pressing things to spend money on. :C It is on the list though! At the very least I will get another for my 30th! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> I have several...unfortunately can't post photos from photobucket  for some reason, but I have 2 flowers on my wrist with some writing underneath. Carpe diem on my back, stars on my left ribs, simba from the lion king (like how he gets drawn on that tree by the monkey) on my chest, nautical star on my left arm and Ad Astra Per Aspera on my right. The only one I want altering are the flowers as the colours aren't dark enough to cover the scarring a previous tattoo artist left



Ooh! Those sound very cool! I especially like the idea of the Simba one! That design was awesome! The 'Ad Astra Per Aspera' one sounds really awesome too! I am a big Latin nerd! ^-^ I hope you can figure out how to post some pics! Also I hope you are able to fix your flowers on your wrist! ^-^


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a picture of mine. It's just something I drew that I ended up really liking. It's not the best but I like it. I also sorta inflicted my own meaning onto it.







whoops I posted this on my phone didn't realize how big the image was sorry xD


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 16, 2016)

ugh tattoos are so cool to me im way too young to get any but when im older i definitely want some, im so indecisive though i feel like i'd regret it. tattoos like these are so so pretty though

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk if a picture is attached to that bc i don't even know how to include one but hopefully it did lol


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> Here's a picture of mine. It's just something I drew that I ended up really liking. Not the best but I like it. And I sorta inflicted my own meaning onto it.



Oh! Your picture isn't showing up for me! :C That is awesome that you got some of your own work tattooed on you! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendoanna said:


> ugh tattoos are so cool to me im way too young to get any but when im older i definitely want some, im so indecisive though i feel like i'd regret it. tattoos like these are so so pretty though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> idk if a picture is attached to that bc i don't even know how to include one but hopefully it did lol



Yeah you will definitely need to wait a bit and figure out what you really want! They are permanent so you need to make sure it is something you will always like! That is a very pretty tattoo in that pic though! ^-^


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2016)

i want a tattoo of a big, angry bipedal furry on my left side where the hip meets the stomach area.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> i want a tattoo of a big, angry bipedal furry on my left side where the hip meets the stomach area.



Well that could be interesting. Is this a NSFW furry tattoo though?


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh! Your picture isn't showing up for me! :C That is awesome that you got some of your own work tattooed on you! ^-^



I originally posted it on my phone so it was really big. But I just resized the image. Does it work now for you? ^^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> I originally posted it on my phone so it was really big. But I just resized the image. Does it work now for you? ^^



Yes it is and it's awesome! ^-^ I really like it! BTW! How does your chibi look as my avatar? Your credit links to your chibi shop here, but I can change it to another site if you prefer! ^-^ Thank you again! ^-^


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a relevant video (skip to 5 seconds)


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yes it is and it's awesome! ^-^ I really like it! BTW! How does your chibi look as my avatar? Your credit links to your chibi shop here, but I can change it to another site if you prefer! ^-^ Thank you again! ^-^



Aw thank you! Also I'm really honored you're using the chibi as your avatar! <3 I did notice it has a white background though and a little bit of quality loss. I can give you a resized version that will have a transparent background if you would prefer? c: Also the credit link is fine going to my shop thank you for doing that! <3


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> Here's a picture of mine. It's just something I drew that I ended up really liking. It's not the best but I like it. I also sorta inflicted my own meaning onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The shading on the two diamonds at the top of the tattoo is beautiful. All in all I think it's a very lovely tattoo, and I love even more that you designed this yourself.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> Aw thank you! Also I'm really honored you're using the chibi as your avatar! <3 I did notice it has a white background though and a little bit of quality loss. I can give you a resized version that will have a transparent background if you would prefer? c: Also the credit link is fine going to my shop thank you for doing that! <3



Oh sure! That would be awesome! ^-^ I'm not super savvy with all of that, so I just did my best to re-size. It was no problem to put your credit! You deserve it! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> here's a relevant video (skip to 5 seconds)



Bahaha! And that is why you do a LOT of research into finding a good artist, think long and hard about what you want, and triple check the template before they start! ^-^


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> The shading on the two diamonds at the top of the tattoo is beautiful. All in all I think it's a very lovely tattoo, and I love even more that you designed this yourself.



I've always a been a little insecure about it because I feel like other people might think it's stupid or bad or something. But hearing you say that really means a lot. c: Thank you <3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> Here's a picture of mine. It's just something I drew that I ended up really liking. It's not the best but I like it. I also sorta inflicted my own meaning onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is sick. I really like the design and the fact that you made it yourself really adds to it.

This is the kind of tattoo I would get.


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh sure! That would be awesome! ^-^ I'm not super savvy with all of that, so I just did my best to re-size. It was no problem to put your credit! You deserve it! <3



I just kind of learned how to do this myself recently as well. x) A general rule of thumb. If you want to keep artwork good quality and have it keep its original transparency always save it as a .png file and never .jpg. Jpg files compress the image and make it lose quality but png keeps it like the original. ^-^ Also its a good idea to upload it to sites such as imgur, deviantart or photo bucket so it'll keep its quality and you'll have it stored somewhere. For avatars if you resize a transparent image to 100x100 it'll be transparent. Any other size it'll lose transparency for some reason. x)

Anyways sorry for the techy image tips lol! Heres the transparent avi! You can use this link to upload it. ^^ http://i.imgur.com/z7RzFth.png?1 or if you want you can save and upload it from your computer just make sure it's saved as .png! c: If it ends up looking weird or something please let me know ^^



That Zephyr Guy said:


> This is sick. I really like the design and the fact that you made it yourself really adds to it.
> 
> This is the kind of tattoo I would get.


Wow. That's such a huge compliment. Thank you. >w<


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> I just kind of learned how to do this myself recently as well. x) A general rule of thumb. If you want to keep artwork good quality and have it keep its original transparency always save it as a .png file and never .jpg. Jpg files compress the image and make it lose quality but png keeps it like the original. ^-^ Also its a good idea to upload it to sites such as imgur, deviantart or photo bucket so it'll keep its quality and you'll have it stored somewhere. For avatars if you resize a transparent image to 100x100 it'll be transparent. Any other size it'll lose transparency for some reason. x)
> 
> Anyways sorry for the techy image tips lol! Heres the transparent avi! You can use this link to upload it. ^^ http://i.imgur.com/z7RzFth.png?1 or if you want you can save and upload it from your computer just make sure it's saved as .png! c: If it ends up looking weird or something please let me know ^^



Oh! Thank you for the mini-lesson! I appreciate it! ^-^ Do you mind telling me what programs you use? 

Also, I'm so glad your tattoo is getting so much love! ^-^ <3


----------



## Crash (Oct 16, 2016)

you guys have seriously gorgeous tattoos! :') i desperately need a new one -- if i had the money, i'd be covered by now. but here's what i have atm!





Spoiler: one














Spoiler: two


----------



## Samansu (Oct 16, 2016)

Crash said:


> you guys have seriously gorgeous tattoos! :') i desperately need a new one -- if i had the money, i'd be covered by now. but here's what i have atm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you! You have lovely tattoos as well! I really like the flower one! ^-^ If I had the money (and had a job that would allow it...) I would be covered in them as well! ^-^


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 16, 2016)

I am terrified of needles, so no tattoos for me.  If I did get one, I'd probably get a tiny one on my wrist. It would be a taco with a smiley face. Because tacos are amazing. And some feathers on the back of my neck and a cute narwhal on my other wrist.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> I kinda want to get a triforce or the three spiritual stones from Legend of Zelda at some point! Ideally I would want the triforce, with the triforce of wisdom glowing, on the back of my hand, but that DEFINITELY won't work with my job! :C



When I went to get my first tattoo the tattoo artist's son was there and he showed me his triforce UV tattoo, it was really epic because you couldn't see it at all until he put the UV light on it which he had a keychain for, and it glowed really yellow and it was awesome. That could always be an option. =]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm gunna put these in a spoiler cause I don't know how big they're gunna be...


Spoiler: My Tattoos








The tattoo on top was my first tattoo, it says ART one way and LIFE the other way because art is my life. Under it is a bird in a ribcage.




Second part to that tattoo is a heart in a bird cage on my other arm.




A butterfly I got for the butterfly project on my thigh, you can probably see the scars there too.




A kitty skull based off a painting I did in art class in " O'Keefe" style. Because I love dead things and cats. On my other thigh.




A planchette on my sternum, because I'm a creepy person and I like ouija and ghosts and all things spoopy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm gunna put these in a spoiler cause I don't know how big they're gunna be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Tattoos
> ...



man that birdribcage and the last spoopy one is awesome.

yeah wish i could tolerate those pains beter mang.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> I am terrified of needles, so no tattoos for me.  If I did get one, I'd probably get a tiny one on my wrist. It would be a taco with a smiley face. Because tacos are amazing. And some feathers on the back of my neck and a cute narwhal on my other wrist.



Oh wow! That taco idea sounds adorable and pretty original to me! Also the narwhal would be cool. Sorry you are scared of needles though! Maybe someday you will be able to overcome that and have your tattoos! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm gunna put these in a spoiler cause I don't know how big they're gunna be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Tattoos
> ...



Ooo! Thanks for the tip on the triforce tattoo! ^-^ Unfortunately the images of your tattoos aren't showing up for me right now, but your descriptions are very interesting! ^-^ Also... Do you have a white snake with blue eyes as a pet? The art is very pretty! ^-^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh wow! That taco idea sounds adorable and pretty original to me! Also the narwhal would be cool. Sorry you are scared of needles though! Maybe someday you will be able to overcome that and have your tattoos! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aw, that sucks they aren't showing for you, I'll try to post smaller ones since that's was probably what happened with the other persons pictures. And yes I do, his name is Bowie!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aw, that sucks they aren't showing for you, I'll try to post smaller ones since that's was probably what happened with the other persons pictures. And yes I do, his name is Bowie!



No problem! I look forward to being able to see them! Well Bowie is beautiful and has an awesome name! ^-^ <3


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 17, 2016)

Crash said:


> you guys have seriously gorgeous tattoos! :') i desperately need a new one -- if i had the money, i'd be covered by now. but here's what i have atm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh, i really like the la dispute one!

I don't have any tattoos yet, partially due to money but mainly due to fear that it won't turn out how i want it/i'll end up hating it, but i've wanted tattoos since i was really young, I have my eye on a few tattoo artists and a few ideas, I plan on being pretty heavily tattooed


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> ooh, i really like the la dispute one!
> 
> I don't have any tattoos yet, partially due to money but mainly due to fear that it won't turn out how i want it/i'll end up hating it, but i've wanted tattoos since i was really young, I have my eye on a few tattoo artists and a few ideas, I plan on being pretty heavily tattooed



Nothing wrong with being nervous about how it turns out/hating it! It sounds like you already know to do a lot of research and look through portfolios. Two things I always recommend people do when looking for an artist and a shop. 

1) Find somewhere with an actual name (i.e. something like Red Skull Tattoos instead of just a sign that says Tattoos) since I feel that says a lot about quality and the care they put into it. 

2) Make sure they can do more than just trace! I think it turns out much better if you get someone who is an actual artist to do the work! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Oct 18, 2016)

Bumpity Bump-bump! ^-^


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 18, 2016)

my first (and only) tattoo - it took 5 or 6 hours
i was about 2.5 years vegetarian at the time but not anymore (it was taking too much of a toll on my health) but even so i don't regret it at all!






sorry for the glare and enlarged pores aha


----------



## Samansu (Oct 18, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> my first (and only) tattoo - it took 5 or 6 hours
> i was about 2.5 years vegetarian at the time but not anymore (it was taking too much of a toll on my health) but even so i don't regret it at all!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! How pretty! I love cows! ^-^ I am a pescatarian myself, so I can definitely appreciate this tattoo! I really like the style too! 
Don't apologize about the glare or pores silly! That happens when you take pics of skin! ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry vegetarianism was taking a toll on your health though! That is unfortunate... :C


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2016)

Some beautiful designs in here. 

I'm booked in to get my first done November 23rd.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 19, 2016)

Tina said:


> Some beautiful designs in here.
> 
> I'm booked in to get my first done November 23rd.



Ooo! How exciting! What are you going to get? ^-^


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Ooo! How exciting! What are you going to get? ^-^



Two betta fish (my late pets) in a yin-yang inspired shape on my right shoulder blade. Booked in for a 4hr session and have been told I may need to come back another day if he can't get all the detail finished. I'm really excited for it.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 19, 2016)

Tina said:


> Two betta fish (my late pets) in a yin-yang inspired shape on my right shoulder blade. Booked in for a 4hr session and have been told I may need to come back another day if he can't get all the detail finished. I'm really excited for it.



Oh that sounds beautiful! I'm sorry to hear about your late fish, but the design sounds gorgeous and it will be a great way to remember them! I would absolutely love to see a pic when you get it done! I have a plan to get two paw prints with the names of my cats on my back and to keep adding to it as time goes by and I have other cats. That way I will always have a reminder of my babies! ^///^

That is a long session for a first tattoo! I hope the pain isn't too terrible for you and I hope they can get it all done in one sitting! For me it was only the outline and the last 30 seconds or so that really hurt. The outline hurts because they have to press harder to get the ink deeper, and the last 30 seconds hurt because it was white (so he had to press harder) and it was right on my spine. The coloring in just sort of vibrated/tickled and wasn't bad at all! ^-^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2016)

You guys have some pretty cool tattoos  

I don't have any tattoos on me atm, and I've never gotten a permanent tattoo (I don't think I'll get one, not quite sure, but they look cool!). I've just had those temporary ones where you wet it and then push down on your skin so it sticks. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

Omg all of your tattoos are awesome 
When im older i would love to do 2 tattoos:
-One saying "Dreaming Forever"
-Another which is bowser-related because..bruh...bowser is awesome
_inb4 tattoo dreams die because parents oops_


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 19, 2016)

I have the Korean word for joy above my ankle! I know what you may be thinking, but I put years of thought into what I wanted for my first tattoo. I love the Korean culture and I chose the word joy because my grandfather always said "never let anyone take your joy." The tattoo serves to represent something I love, someone I love, and a positive message/reminder all in one  Plus the way it's written, like it was made with an actual calligraphy brush, makes one of the characters look like a slight cross so it reminds me to spread to joy of Christ too (I know not everyone is religious, I'm just stating that this as it's a meaning to my tattoo as well)

When I graduate uni in May I'm thinking about getting a small DNA helix on the back of my neck too since I'll be graduating with a Bio major/ chem minor and on my way to becoming an employed geneticist~


----------



## Samansu (Oct 19, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You guys have some pretty cool tattoos
> 
> I don't have any tattoos on me atm, and I've never gotten a permanent tattoo (I don't think I'll get one, not quite sure, but they look cool!). I've just had those temporary ones where you wet it and then push down on your skin so it sticks. xD



Temporary tattoos are fun too though! Plus you get to change it up whenever you want! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Omg all of your tattoos are awesome
> When im older i would love to do 2 tattoos:
> -One saying "Dreaming Forever"
> -Another which is bowser-related because..bruh...bowser is awesome
> _inb4 tattoo dreams die because parents oops_



Those sound pretty cool to me! You'll be old enough to get one before you know it! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> I have the Korean word for joy above my ankle! I know what you may be thinking, but I put years of thought into what I wanted for my first tattoo. I love the Korean culture and I chose the word joy because my grandfather always said "never let anyone take your joy." The tattoo serves to represent something I love, someone I love, and a positive message/reminder all in one  Plus the way it's written, like it was made with an actual calligraphy brush, makes one of the characters look like a slight cross so it reminds me to spread to joy of Christ too (I know not everyone is religious, I'm just stating that this as it's a meaning to my tattoo as well)
> 
> When I graduate uni in May I'm thinking about getting a small DNA helix on the back of my neck too since I'll be graduating with a Bio major/ chem minor and on my way to becoming an employed geneticist~



Awesome! I certainly won't judge you for a tattoo that has so much meaning to you! It isn't like your reason was 'I dunno... It looks cool and stuff!' ;P It sounds awesome! I also really like the idea of the DNA helix! That would be really cool. ^-^


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh that sounds beautiful! I'm sorry to hear about your late fish, but the design sounds gorgeous and it will be a great way to remember them! I would absolutely love to see a pic when you get it done! I have a plan to get two paw prints with the names of my cats on my back and to keep adding to it as time goes by and I have other cats. That way I will always have a reminder of my babies! ^///^
> 
> That is a long session for a first tattoo! I hope the pain isn't too terrible for you and I hope they can get it all done in one sitting! For me it was only the outline and the last 30 seconds or so that really hurt. The outline hurts because they have to press harder to get the ink deeper, and the last 30 seconds hurt because it was white (so he had to press harder) and it was right on my spine. The coloring in just sort of vibrated/tickled and wasn't bad at all! ^-^



Aw, the paws sound cute. 

I've been advised for years to get something small to start off with, but I don't have any ideas for something "small" that I am determined to have on my skin forever. I've a high pain tolerance and can endure pain for lengthy amounts of time so I'm not too worried about that. The only thing that worries me is that I'll have to stay still as I fidget non-stop.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

Tina said:


> Aw, the paws sound cute.
> 
> I've been advised for years to get something small to start off with, but I don't have any ideas for something "small" that I am determined to have on my skin forever. I've a high pain tolerance and can endure pain for lengthy amounts of time so I'm not too worried about that. The only thing that worries me is that I'll have to stay still as I fidget non-stop.



Thanks!

I won't change what you are getting because people think you should start small. I think mine took 2.5 hours anyway! It's good you have a high pain tolerance. I'm sure that will come in handy! ^.~ You should bring a friend to distract you! My sister went with me and that helped keep me calm and still during it. ^-^


----------



## Smith777 (Oct 25, 2016)

Uhhh, guys you have awesome tats! It comes to me again and again: not only big tattoos can be beautiful pieces of art....

I also have a tattoo (just one), but I don't have a proper pic for u, so I'll just send a prototype. 
https://tattoozza.com/wrist-tattoo


----------



## Samansu (Oct 25, 2016)

Smith777 said:


> Uhhh, guys you have awesome tats! It comes to me again and again: not only big tattoos can be beautiful pieces of art....
> 
> I also have a tattoo (just one), but I don't have a proper pic for u, so I'll just send a prototype.
> https://tattoozza.com/wrist-tattoo
> View attachment 186633



Thank you! 

Oh. My. Goodness! That is gorgeous! I LOVE it!<3 How did you come up with such a pretty design? I grew up in the Appalachian mountains, so I am quite fond of a good mountainous landscape! ^-^


----------



## Applelicious (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm tempted to get a tattoo, but I'm really a coward and have this phobia when it comes to needles not sure if I wanna spend couple of  hours getting a tattoo while hearing the needle. For those who you who has one does the needle really hurt a lot when you're getting a tattoo o-o..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah if I could tolerate that kind of pain better I'd totally get a tattoo or two but yeah.. .I can probably sit still though.

Also loving that mountain prototype up there, really beautiful!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 26, 2016)

Applelicious said:


> I'm tempted to get a tattoo, but I'm really a coward and have this phobia when it comes to needles not sure if I wanna spend couple of  hours getting a tattoo while hearing the needle. For those who you who has one does the needle really hurt a lot when you're getting a tattoo o-o..



Well it depends. The outline of mine was pretty painful, but the coloring in was not bad at all. They had to get the ink darker and deeper for the outline, so that can be a bit painful. In general though if you are afraid the pain will be too much you should definitely opt for a smaller one in a less painful area. That will minimize the pain, but obviously won't get rid of it. Good luck if you decide to get one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah if I could tolerate that kind of pain better I'd totally get a tattoo or two but yeah.. .I can probably sit still though.
> 
> Also loving that mountain prototype up there, really beautiful!



There is no shame in not being able to deal with the pain! My bro-in-law wants some, but is terrified of needles so he can't! Sitting still is definitely one of the harder parts for me. ^-^


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Smith777 said:


> Uhhh, guys you have awesome tats! It comes to me again and again: not only big tattoos can be beautiful pieces of art....
> 
> I also have a tattoo (just one), but I don't have a proper pic for u, so I'll just send a prototype.
> https://tattoozza.com/wrist-tattoo
> View attachment 186633



Oh wow that's pretty nice!

I want to get a tattoo but I'm honestly afraid that I'll just not be that into whatever I get a tattoo of. I love Pokemon but I'm afraid I'll grow out of it and be stuck with some Pokeball tattoo forever.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Oh wow that's pretty nice!
> 
> I want to get a tattoo but I'm honestly afraid that I'll just not be that into whatever I get a tattoo of. I love Pokemon but I'm afraid I'll grow out of it and be stuck with some Pokeball tattoo forever.



It is definitely a very important decision! You will want to make sure you won't regret it in the future. You could always get a temp tattoo made of what you are considering and use that to figure out if you really want it or not! ^-^ That can also help you figure out where you want it to be placed.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 31, 2016)

YESSSSSS MY KINDA THREAD


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> YESSSSSS MY KINDA THREAD
> 
> View attachment 187100View attachment 187101View attachment 187103



Ooo! Those are very nice! (although the facehugger one freaks me out a little... ) I especially love the semicolon! ^-^ <3


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anyone ever had theirs redone? I got a music note done about a year on my wrist but the girl was like a trainee or something, its very uneven/faded and its kinda disappointing to look at :/ I heard going over tattoos can scar them? not sure if its true....


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Has anyone ever had theirs redone? I got a music note done about a year on my wrist but the girl was like a trainee or something, its very uneven/faded and its kinda disappointing to look at :/ I heard going over tattoos can scar them? not sure if its true....



I haven't personally, but I have seen several people who have had cover-up tattoos done and they have always turned out well. I don't imagine it would scar too badly since you have to get tattoos touched up after a few years anyway! If you go to a good artist and make sure you follow the directions they give you I am sure it will be fine!

Are you just wanting to fix what you have or change it? ^-^


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

Samansu said:


> I haven't personally, but I have seen several people who have had cover-up tattoos done and they have always turned out well. I don't imagine it would scar too badly since you have to get tattoos touched up after a few years anyway! If you go to a good artist and make sure you follow the directions they give you I am sure it will be fine!
> 
> Are you just wanting to fix what you have or change it? ^-^



I was thinking of getting it touched up, I do like it and it means a lot to me ( I got it as group tattoo with my other peeps ) I wouldn't even know what to cover it with, I might try finding a better artist if I ever have the time to deal with it~


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> I was thinking of getting it touched up, I do like it and it means a lot to me ( I got it as group tattoo with my other peeps ) I wouldn't even know what to cover it with, I might try finding a better artist if I ever have the time to deal with it~



I think you could definitely get it cleaned up by a good artist without a problem! Just do some research when you have the time, and see what they can do for you! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Nov 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Rizies (Nov 12, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Has anyone ever had theirs redone? I got a music note done about a year on my wrist but the girl was like a trainee or something, its very uneven/faded and its kinda disappointing to look at :/ I heard going over tattoos can scar them? not sure if its true....



I got mine touched up a month after I initially got it.  My artist went over her work to add and fix the highlighting.  I had no problems with scarring over it.  It has healed up nicely.

Here is mine:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJb0ycfgdBK/?taken-by=mamatried.tattoosmith  (sorry I don't have a pictured saved on my laptop or phone)

I am also planning on getting another one.  I want five flowers, one daffodil, two marigolds, and two larkspur.  I am hoping to get it on my ribs, but I am a little hesitant on the pain.  I just don't know where else to put it, I don't like to have mine showing on the day-to-day basis.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 12, 2016)

Rizies said:


> I got mine touched up a month after I initially got it.  My artist went over her work to add and fix the highlighting.  I had no problems with scarring over it.  It has healed up nicely.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! That is beautiful!  It looks like a real butterfly landed on you! ^-^

I also like your idea for a 2nd tattoo, but the ribs will probably be pretty painful. Is your back an option? It would be easily hidden, but you won't see it much either I guess...


----------



## Arlo (Nov 12, 2016)

I have three so far  My next one will be a memorial one for my cat who I lost last month, and after that I'm getting the Sheikah eye on my right wrist.



My first was an Animal Crossing one on my chest! It needs touchups now, as it's over a year old and wasn't done by the guy I now go to. I don't think she was a great artist, the girl who did it.

My second one was a memorial for my hedgehog, on my ankle.

My third is a Night Vale one, I got it a week after winning a cosplay contest as Cecil, and a week before meeting Cecil in person!

All of these are healing photos/photos right after they were done. I need to take new ones because they mostly look much better now


----------



## Rizies (Nov 12, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh my goodness! That is beautiful!  It looks like a real butterfly landed on you! ^-^
> 
> I also like your idea for a 2nd tattoo, but the ribs will probably be pretty painful. Is your back an option? It would be easily hidden, but you won't see it much either I guess...



I thought of my back, but it would have to be like the mid or lower back, and I don't want a tramp stamp lol!

And thank you. My artist did an amazing job, it's so hard to believe that she is actually self taught!


----------



## Samansu (Nov 12, 2016)

Arlo said:


> I have three so far  My next one will be a memorial one for my cat who I lost last month, and after that I'm getting the Sheikah eye on my right wrist.
> 
> View attachment 188392
> My first was an Animal Crossing one on my chest! It needs touchups now, as it's over a year old and wasn't done by the guy I now go to. I don't think she was a great artist, the girl who did it.
> ...



Oh I like them! They look good even in the healing photos! ^-^ Your next two ideas sound lovely as well. I'm sorry to hear about your kitty, but that sounds like a lovely memorial! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rizies said:


> I thought of my back, but it would have to be like the mid or lower back, and I don't want a tramp stamp lol!
> 
> And thank you. My artist did an amazing job, it's so hard to believe that she is actually self taught!



Hey now! mine is technically a 'tramp stamp'... ;^; I don't really consider it one though since I'm not constantly bending over so people see it! XD

Oh wow! Self-taught? I would have been so nervous about that, but they did a great job! ^-^


----------



## Rizies (Nov 12, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Hey now! mine is technically a 'tramp stamp'... ;^; I don't really consider it one though since I'm not constantly bending over so people see it! XD
> 
> Oh wow! Self-taught? I would have been so nervous about that, but they did a great job! ^-^



I did my research on her first lol!  I saw her at my city's tattoo expo, followed her work and her realism is amazing.  Her art is really good too.

I'm not judging on tramp stamps!  I'm just saying out of personal preference  I have a very long torso, so if I got lower back everyone would see it!!


----------



## Samansu (Nov 12, 2016)

Rizies said:


> I did my research on her first lol!  I saw her at my city's tattoo expo, followed her work and her realism is amazing.  Her art is really good too.
> 
> I'm not judging on tramp stamps!  I'm just saying out of personal preference  I have a very long torso, so if I got lower back everyone would see it!!



Oh I'm sure you did! Well she really is amazing, so I certainly hope she is getting good business!

Haha! I know you weren't I just wanted to pick on you a bit! Sometimes I forget that my sarcasm doesn't always come through online! XD I actually have a really long torso as well, but i also wear high waisted pants or long loose shirts that get belted. Helps extenuate the hourglass shape and keeps me from looking fat. I have a big chest and big hips so I have to get bigger sizes to accommodate and then I look chubby! XD


----------



## Rizies (Nov 12, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh I'm sure you did! Well she really is amazing, so I certainly hope she is getting good business!
> 
> Haha! I know you weren't I just wanted to pick on you a bit! Sometimes I forget that my sarcasm doesn't always come through online! XD I actually have a really long torso as well, but i also wear high waisted pants or long loose shirts that get belted. Helps extenuate the hourglass shape and keeps me from looking fat. I have a big chest and big hips so I have to get bigger sizes to accommodate and then I look chubby! XD



Your lucky, my waist is too small for high waisted jeans.

On another note, I was thinking of my five flowers in like this position.  https://www.instagram.com/p/-RsYvivziC/

I am just trying to tuck some money away, but I have no idea how long the flowers would take.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 12, 2016)

Rizies said:


> Your lucky, my waist is too small for high waisted jeans.
> 
> On another note, I was thinking of my five flowers in like this position.  https://www.instagram.com/p/-RsYvivziC/
> 
> I am just trying to tuck some money away, but I have no idea how long the flowers would take.



Oh! I LOVE tattoos in that position! They are so pretty! ^///^ <3 I think that would look gorgeous! 

How did you do with the pain of the first one? Where was it? I can't tell with the picture. Most importantly, if you couldn't handle it and had to stop early, would you go back and get it finished? I feel like THAT is the most dangerous aspect of a tattoo, ending up with a half finished one because you couldn't handle the pain. ;^; 

You are the only one who knows the answer obviously. My sister didn't think I would be able to handle mine, but I sat there the whole time and finished in one session as planned. Obviously the parts directly over the spine hurt the most, but it wasn't unbearable. I wish you luck! It really is a very pretty idea and a gorgeous placement! <3


----------



## Rizies (Nov 12, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh! I LOVE tattoos in that position! They are so pretty! ^///^ <3 I think that would look gorgeous!
> 
> How did you do with the pain of the first one? Where was it? I can't tell with the picture. Most importantly, if you couldn't handle it and had to stop early, would you go back and get it finished? I feel like THAT is the most dangerous aspect of a tattoo, ending up with a half finished one because you couldn't handle the pain. ;^;
> 
> You are the only one who knows the answer obviously. My sister didn't think I would be able to handle mine, but I sat there the whole time and finished in one session as planned. Obviously the parts directly over the spine hurt the most, but it wasn't unbearable. I wish you luck! It really is a very pretty idea and a gorgeous placement! <3



My current one is below the hip, on the side of my thigh.  It was pretty minimal pain, a few sore spots, but not too horrible.  I was in her chair for about 4 hours (although she only charged me two), and near the end it was starting to get sore.  When she went over it (before the touch up, in my first sitting) with the highlights she used a numbing cream which helped substantially.

My one friend has a small quote on her ribs and she said she could hardly stand it, but the one on her shoulder didn't hurt.  I might have to just grin and bear it, and if I need to pay a little more and do smaller sessions.


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

i'm thinking of getting one soon. probably on my birthday in december, it'll probably be something like this


Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 16, 2016)

It's difficult to take pictures of your own tattoos... I tried, but I couldn't get any good pictures.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 16, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> i'm thinking of getting one soon. probably on my birthday in december, it'll probably be something like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow! That is absolutely beautiful! Is it a design you have done in henna before? It is so intricate! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. Cat said:


> It's difficult to take pictures of your own tattoos... I tried, but I couldn't get any good pictures.



Haha! I definitely understand! My pic is one that was taken by my sister right after it was finished. I would have a terrible time trying to take a picture now! XD

What is your tattoo though? Can you describe it? ^-^


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Wow! That is absolutely beautiful! Is it a design you have done in henna before? It is so intricate! ^-^


i've had designs done before similar to that but it's the best one i've seen so far
i wanted the colour to be white but my skin is so pale that it will  probably hardly show up lol


----------



## Samansu (Nov 16, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> i've had designs done before similar to that but it's the best one i've seen so far
> i wanted the colour to be white but my skin is so pale that it will  probably hardly show up lol



Well it looks amazing, and I'm sure it will look great no matter which color you get it in! ^-^


----------

